# Help I.heard alot of squaking from.the bedroom and food Aires gone



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I dont know what happened I found aires dead 20 minutes ago and found bam bam outside the nestbox im so heartbroken  bam bam is eaten ive cleaned the cage out and I can tell she has more eggs to lay but can she take care of the eggs bye herself or should I order a incubator or what should I do anyone have ideas as to what happened?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about Aires...as for Bam Bam, a cockatiel _can_ take care of a clutch of eggs on their own, but it's very hard on them. Let us know how big of a clutch she lays. It's a good idea to help her feed the babies when they hatch because she could starve herself taking care of them on her own.

I'm not experienced with breeding, so i'll let someone else be more thorough with advice.


----------



## Dottie-May (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost your cockatiel. Sometimes when birds are having a dispute and one gets injured, it can be fatal. You will have to decide what to do with the eggs - some birds can do the job alone, but it really is a two bird job. Maybe just let her keep 2 eggs to hatch on her own? If you try to incubate the eggs, you would have to do some intense hand-feeding when they hatch - are you prepared to do that?


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Im so so sorry  
Hopefully the experts on the board will give you some great advise.
I wonder what happened ? and if its all to do with the nesting and brooding?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm clueless as to what happened she's back in the box comes out occasionally I'm not not I think she laid the first egg Saturday so next egg won't be laid until Monday as far as incubation I want to do what is best for mom and babies so I hope to get some feedback I am Deffinatley willing to learn


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can assist feed to help her. pretty much doing what the father would have done with her. its easier on both of you, but this means you have to start learning how to handfeed now. start looking for someone to teach you. you dont have much choice in this case. it will be ok for her to sit on the eggs, move her food and water to the nest box entrance so she doesnt have to go far to eat and drink and make sure you put spray millet in the box with her to eat. shes going to be sitting for awhile, so she needs to eat and drink. this will make it easier for her.

when the eggs hatch, thats when shes going to have trouble. you will need to handfeed the babies sometimes with her. you need to help her feed them. from day one. so make sure when you learn how, you specify this to the person teaching you. there are some differences in feeding tiny babies than feeding 2-3 week olds.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

My friend who owns a pet store raised tiels for 20 years I'm going to talk to him I just wish I knew what happened


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Could I put a small bowl of food also in the nestbox for her too


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it sounds like it could have been a nightfright or a panic attack. he must have thrashed in the cage in a panic and broke his neck. its a possibility. did bam bam attack him do you know?


i wouldnt. i would keep the food and water JUST outside the nestbox door


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

This happened this morning after we uncovered them we heard them squaking so I'm not sure exactly what happened


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

something could have caused panic then. you wont know. just keep an eye on bam bam


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! So sorry to hear of your loss!  Not knowing exactly what happened is most likely going to be one of the more frustrating things right now. It is possible for a hen to stop herself mid clutch and lay only 1 or 2 eggs. Hopefully, this is what Bam Bam will do. I agree with the learning on how to hand feed now and also doing an assist feed with Bam Bam. Keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Will do yeah I hope thats what she'll do


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If you plan to hand-feed, you should go to a vet so they can teach you how to do so correctly. Feeding young babies is difficult and is also dangerous for them if you aren't feeding them correctly.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm going to see if my friend is willing to help me he owns a multiple pet stores and I know since he's got the experience he's done it I'm sure he can help me out. I'm not even sure if the eggs are fertile 1st egg I believe was laid Saturday.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of Aries. I hope things go well with the egg hatching.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I really appreciate everyones responses..


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Aires,hopefully Bam Bam is doing well.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She appears to be coming out to eat & going back into the box


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've moved 1 food dish & water dish right next to the nesting box for her & put millet spray in the box with her thanks for the advise!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Soo sorry for your loss of Aires. It's always sad when we lose a beloved pet/ member of our family.


----------



## Kenqui (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry for your and your bird, I recently came home from a bird show with a very pretty parakeet, and set up the cage, and placed the bird in it, I closed the door and went to go get another perched, and when I open the door, the poor bird spooked flew between me and the door at full speed, and out into the room where he injured himself so badly the vet had to put him down.

Death of any bird is a very sad thing, however you can learn to feed the new babies and help momma, just as the dad bird would, this way there will always be something of your beloved bird around you.:santa:


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a question I've read where some of the eggs are fertile and some are not what causes this? I mean some being fertile & some not in the same clutch?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Losing her mate is a huge disruption for Bam Bam, which might make her stop laying eggs. If she has a small number of babies she can take care of them by herself. If there are more than 3 you will need to assist feed the babies after they have grown big enough to need a large amount of food.



> I've read where some of the eggs are fertile and some are not what causes this? I mean some being fertile & some not in the same clutch?


It's possible that some of the ova didn't meet up with a sperm so fertilization didn't take place. Or that the egg was fertilized but was genetically defective somehow causing the embryo to die very early. Or that some eggs were incubated better than others causing the death of the ones that were literally left out in the cold.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tielfan thank you very much~ Bam Bam is in the box and has either layed another egg or is definitley trying to lay another egg so either tonight or tomorrow we should have egg number 2 I will keep everyone posted. I have read on soft foods any suggestions I read on mash foods what are those & how do I make them I currently give her whole wheat breads, Brocolli, hard boiled egg (egg every other day) millet, cuttlebone and her normal seeds.


----------



## ImaLuckyWife (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Will she eat pellets? They are an excellent baby food. The parent eats the dry pellets then drinks water to soften them up.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ill try that out tielfan


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry for you loss


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

We have egg #2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is Bam Bam incubating the eggs?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes she stayed out of the box the first egg she would go in periodically but since yesterday she has stayed in the box full time.. came out to eat and has gone right back in thats how we knew 2nd egg has been laid


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She laid the first egg Saturday so I was told the 1st egg would be ok if she didn't lay on it for a few days.. saturday she was kinda in and out but yesterday she started staying in the box about noon & hasn't come out only to eat and that was today for a brief second & came right back in the box.. she has millet in her box so she's happy


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! Hopefully she's done since she'll be a single mom. Too many more babies might be too stressful for her. But thats good that she passed it ok. Good job Bam Bam!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes I'm hoping she is done.. Im hoping if she lays anymore it'll be 1 more only to many more will be to stressful for her although I'm willing to learn & will assist..


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

That's good news. It sounds like losing her mate hasn't distressed her so much that she abandons the eggs. Having a nest to tend might keep her occupied enough that she won't grieve too much for him.


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah congrats !!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

yes she's doing amazing especially since she was supposed to be a he!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bam Bam has continues to incubate the eggs like a good momma! She came out to eat earlier but hasn't left since  She's doing her job & doing a great job at it! Makes me so proud!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bam bam is doing amazing nesting on her eggs full time she has her millet in her box pellets outside her box I also am giving her wholewheat bread and egg every other day along with she has cuttlebone in the cage and water right outside her cage 2 eggs she laid her last egg either Sunday night or Monday morning


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Keeping our fingers crossed here for her! Sounds like she's doing well so far!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She is doing amazing I saw her tail feather stick out of the box it was just her turning the babies


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad she's doing well!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

We're at 3 eggs now


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Woo! Good job BamBam!!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks bambam is doing amazing!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad that Bam Bam is doing well,keep up the good work!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats wonderful!! I wonder how many she will have? Did she lay 2 eggs in 2 days? I thought it was every other day?


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

She.must've laid that.Friday then that Sunday.and again.yesterday


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bam bam came out briefly for food and went straight back to nesting her babies


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Also still 3 eggs only YAH!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope she stops at three eggs. The next one is due tomorrow so that's the time to start biting your nails.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

yes i'm already biting I hope she stops too~


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

So.still only 3 eggs which is.good she should lay today hoping.she.doesnt bam bam is doing an amazing job


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes 3 would be a nice number,Im hoping for less rather than more too!! We are expecting our second egg today, so exciting!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Awww keep me posted Jellybean I keep telling myself I cant keep any I cant keep any lol


----------

